# Heads up- Azoo Palm filter for $3.50 each!



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

Thought you all may be interested, since this is the tiny tank area-










Here's the link (if the forum doesn't nuke it)
https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/4544/?pcatid=4544

Free shipping on orders over $19, I just ordered six to use on future projects and to give a couple away. ~$21 shipped plus tax 

Good for us 2.5 gallon users for sure, especially with some creative filter media modification.


----------



## redneck joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Have you had good experience with the seller?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Same thing as a Mignon 60 right? Man, I bought six when they were $10 bucks each. I've been running one on a 2 gallon for years and love it. Saw they were on clearance last year and bugged out and bought the six figuring they were about to be discontinued. Shoulda held out.... haha

@******* joe that company was bought by Petco last year (or two?) so they run it now. It's reputable for sure


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

Same as the 60 

I like them, handy little filters, especially at this price. 

First time I've bought from liveaquaria in years. If I'm not mistaken my last order from them was nearly ten years ago for coral back when they were in the Dr's Foster & Smith paper catalog! Petco recently bought them and must be liquidating stock from older product lines, or from distributors that aren't on their usual lists.


----------



## redneck joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok, I plan on doing lots of nanos so got me 20 on the way. Thank you for the confidence level.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool! They are neat little things. Common mod is to cut up sponges from aquaclears to use instead of filter media that is provided.

Also, another deal alert-

https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/6195/?pcatid=6195

Some people like these too, stuff them in a corner to remove surface scum/oils


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Lingwendil said:


> Same as the 60
> 
> I like them, handy little filters, especially at this price.
> 
> First time I've bought from liveaquaria in years. If I'm not mistaken my last order from them was nearly ten years ago for coral back when they were in the Dr's Foster & Smith paper catalog! Petco recently bought them and must be liquidating stock from older product lines, or from distributors that aren't on their usual lists.


Pretty sure they're liquidating stock from Foster&Smith which they killed :/


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I use both the filters and the skimmers. ordered some as backups!! Thanks!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

That's a good little filter. Used it often. Anyone looking to get into co2 the Azoo regulator with solenoid on sale for $40 is a good starting regulator. I've had one that is still working after 8 years. 

https://www.liveaquaria.com/product...ulator-w-solenoid?pcatid=4237&c=747+6780+4237


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

'Nother good one there! Lots of deals on there right now.


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

For anyone who has never used one of these before, they're a lot stronger than their rating. I added a prefilter sponge and replaced the included media with Matrix to a pair I use on a couple of 12" cubes and they've been perfect.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow, so that's what they did with all the stock from DrFosterSmith that isn't normally carried by Petco or LiveAquaria.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

FishRFriendz said:


> Wow, so that's what they did with all the stock from DrFosterSmith that isn't normally carried by Petco or LiveAquaria.


Sure looks like it. Purging all the non-regular stock to streamline distribution and have less vendors it seems.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Lingwendil said:


> Sure looks like it. Purging all the non-regular stock to streamline distribution and have less vendors it seems.


They actually had the Azoo Palm on DrFosterSmith during the closing sales, and I ordered a bunch of them only to have them cancel my order and refund. Now it's half the price of the closing sale lol. Hopefully the same thing doesn't happen...


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just picked up 2 surface skimmers, thanks!


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I ordered the filter and the skimmer. There is a lot of good stuff they're clearing out, I wish this sale had been like a year or 2 ago back when I was gearing up heavily, or before I got my CO2 equipment. So many good deals


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

Foster and Smith always had good clearance sales. Don't think that they're necessarily clearing out things any more than they did before. Actually have less up now. Was afraid that was going to end with the changeover but they seem to have started adding more things on clearance again.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I got a couple of the palm filters. All out of the Azoo skimmers. They have some Eheim. I got a couple of heater controllers too. $12.50 and they're nice small ones. I also got a Marineland inline LED timer and sunrise/sunset controller. Looks like it will work with other LEDs. For $12.50 I took a chance on it. Media bags are real cheap too. With tubing, fittings and misc I managed to drop about $100. I think I'm even going to order a new skimmer for my pond. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

The skimmers arrived today, and they're super weak on my 75G. Oh well, they were only 5 bucks


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Igor95 said:


> The skimmers arrived today, and they're super weak on my 75G. Oh well, they were only 5 bucks




They are small, the pump is like 40-60gph. But even that low it should still steadily remove surface film on a large tank. You just won’t get immediate results. May take a day or two.


----------

